# Silver Efex



## DickL (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried to use Silver Efex in  LR and come up with error -65  or should I not be using this forum for other programs, if so Sorry !

              Richard


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 29, 2012)

Richard,

Are you using the latest version of Silver Efex?

Hal


----------



## DickL (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Hal,
            Yes, I am using 2.004. I have uninstalled and installed again. 

           I have been using Silver for about two weeks and it was working perfectly and then !!
           I have changed nothing

                       Richard


----------



## DickL (Jul 29, 2012)

Hal,
       Something that I should have mentioned,I tried to use Siver but it came up that my trial period had expired and when I entered my
       Reg no it came up error -65

                 Richard


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 29, 2012)

Richard,

It looks like it may be a Nik bug.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/niksoftware/discuss/72157625556027709/

Probably your best bet would be to contact Nik's technical support.

Hal


----------



## DickL (Jul 29, 2012)

Hal,
       I have tried Resize ( onone) in CS5 and I got the same error  65 so it looks as though it could be Adobe !
        I have sent an e-mail to Niksoft, no reply yet

            Richard


----------



## DickL (Jul 29, 2012)

Hal 
       Success, Thank you for your link to flickr. I have taken all of onone and tonemapping out and Silver Efex is working now.
        That is not the complete solution but !

         Thank you very much for your help       
                                                               Richard


----------

